
Behind the Scenes with Buffett’s Biographer, Alice Schroeder - yarapavan
https://seekingalpha.com/article/235292-behind-the-scenes-with-buffett-s-biographer-alice-schroeder
======
steffan
Interesting read. Title should say the interview is from 2010

